# Anybody going to the Alberta Kennel Club Summer Classic show in Calgary?



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

July 29 to Aug 1

Canada's largest outdoor dog show..

Alberta Kennel Club

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/event.php?eid=126140284086168

Also on July 30, the Golden Retriever Club of Alberta is having their big show at the same location.

All this is being held at the world famous Spruce Meadows Equestrian facility in Calgary.

Spruce Meadows Official Website


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmmm... I guess nobody's going. Looks like there won't be over 2000 dogs competing after all, like the paper says... htp://www.myvirtualpaper.com/doc/sun_editions-calgary/wagjune15/2011061401/1.html#0


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyways... for all those who have never been there.. here are some pics from last year...


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

..............


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Show starts tomorrow.


----------

